#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Thai history??

## Peter47

Study Thai and Buddhism in Stockholm..
Maybe the right forum to ask but i give it a go  :Smile: 
Realy like to get my hands on a good book about Thai history! From when the Thai kingdom started with The Thai, Khemer and the other ones who I forgot the name of. To this day or something like this  :Smile:  Anyone got a idea? Whould be greatfull for answer or an adress online were i can buy it  :Wink:  Cheers /Peter

----------


## khmen

"A History of Thailand" by Chris Baker and Pasuk Pongpaichit. It's the only book I've read that is specifically about Thai history, so have nothing to compare it to but it's quite good.

A History of Thailand: Amazon.co.uk: Chris Baker, Pasuk Phongpaichit: Books

----------


## Peter47

> "A History of Thailand" by Chris Baker and Pasuk Pongpaichit. It's the only book I've read that is specifically about Thai history, so have nothing to compare it to but it's quite good.
> 
> A History of Thailand: Amazon.co.uk: Chris Baker, Pasuk Phongpaichit: Books


 I have a look! Cheers

----------


## sabang

Thai history as taught in Thailand would be more accurately termed hagiography.
I can't help on specific references, but the best sources would almost certainly not be Thai authored.

----------


## OhOh

Try Here.

https://teakdoor.com/arts-and-enterta...r-library.html

----------


## CaptainNemo

The Thais haven't got any history - they nicked it from everyone else (mainly the Khmers).

----------


## Simon43

This was one of my course books:

Thailand: A Short History by David K. Wyatt (Dec 1, 2003)

Simon

----------


## BugginOut

> Study Thai and Buddhism in Stockholm..
> Maybe the right forum to ask but i give it a go 
> Realy like to get my hands on a good book about Thai history! From when the Thai kingdom started with The Thai, Khemer and the other ones who I forgot the name of. To this day or something like this  Anyone got a idea? Whould be greatfull for answer or an adress online were i can buy it  Cheers /Peter


Have you found anything in the university library(-ies)? If you're 'studying' Thai and Buddhism in Stockholm, surely one of your professors could point you in the right direction instead of a forum full of drunk and surly whore-mongering pensioners.

----------


## SandMike

^

Excuse me ......

Less of the insinuations about being of pensionable age if you don't mind ..

As to your other accusations, 

Guilty as charged, M'lud 

 :Smile:

----------


## Rural Surin

> "A History of Thailand" by Chris Baker and Pasuk Pongpaichit. It's the only book I've read that is specifically about Thai history, so have nothing to compare it to but it's quite good.
> 
> A History of Thailand: Amazon.co.uk: Chris Baker, Pasuk Phongpaichit: Books


Both of these well qualified and distinguished scholars of Thai affairs and history could have done much better with this volume. A decent and alternative tome [albeit brief], could have been more heavily laced with truths, critiques, and the odd challenge from convention.

----------


## Rural Surin

> The Thais haven't got any history - they nicked it from everyone else (mainly the Khmers).


....and then rewritten by Farang to set their image. ::chitown::

----------


## Carrabow

Would anyone know of some good information I can get my hands on from 1100 - 1400 AD? This is the time period I would like to read up on.

----------


## Peter47

> Thai history as taught in Thailand would be more accurately termed hagiography.
> I can't help on specific references, but the best sources would almost certainly not be Thai authored.


 Think you are right on there. Only find english ones. And one thai/engling athors but aperently this one are baned in thailand...

----------


## Peter47

> Originally Posted by khmen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A History of Thailand" by Chris Baker and Pasuk Pongpaichit. It's the only book I've read that is specifically about Thai history, so have nothing to compare it to but it's quite good.
> 
> A History of Thailand: Amazon.co.uk: Chris Baker, Pasuk Phongpaichit: Books
> 
> ...


 But do this one take up the history from the start of the making of siam? Or is this later on?

----------


## Peter47

> Try Here.
> 
> https://teakdoor.com/arts-and-enterta...r-library.html


 Cheers. Find 2 i like there  :Smile:  
*The Wind Will Yet Sing and Legitimacy Crisis in Thailand*

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Originally Posted by CaptainNemo
> 
> 
> The Thais haven't got any history - they nicked it from everyone else (mainly the Khmers).
> 
> 
> ....and then rewritten by Farang to set their image.


I think they conspired with that quite willingly, and have got a national brand as distinctive, and on balance, as positive, as Japan's.

----------


## OhOh

EAST OF SIAM
Ramblings in the Five Divisions of French Indo-China
by
HARRY A. FRANCK
1939

An illustrated book recording the travels of an American in French Indo China after the first world war

It is a pdf file of 15mb

www.reninc.org/BOOKSHELF/East_of_Siam_Franck.pdf

----------


## OhOh

THE LAND OF THE WHITE ELEPHANT

Frank Vincent

Sights and scenes in South east Asia. A personal narrative of travel and adventure in Farther India - embracing the countries of Burma, Siam, Cambodia and Cochin-China. 1871-1872

http://www.reninc.org/BOOKSHELF/Land...nt_Vincent.pdf

21Mb pdf file

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by sabang
> 
> 
> Thai history as taught in Thailand would be more accurately termed hagiography.
> I can't help on specific references, but the best sources would almost certainly not be Thai authored.
> 
> 
>  Think you are right on there. Only find english ones. And one thai/engling athors but aperently this one are baned in thailand...


 
On the contrary, gentlemen. There is a wealth of Thai-language historic material available and a percentage of it quite brilliant [by any measure] and some work bland. Thai historic material and resources are indeed plentiful if one knows how to retreive specific literary work.

Even if one isn't endowed with Thai language or Thai inspired historic literature, one will be able to find quite adequate reading from the usual, less sanitised, and controversial circles....

As any historic relevance might be, the best will originate from those that take a different tact from the predictable models [and how we usually absorb historiography], challenging the status quo and inducing a broader curiosity - going out on a limb with alternative insights. Scrounging up lost, hidden, covered-up, and deliberately omitted tidbits.

----------


## Hunter28

I'll get slated for this, but I found the "The English Governess at the Siamese Court (1870)" by Anna Leon Owens to be the least biased of all the histories of early Thailand. There's a lot of really interesting stuff about how the Thai kingdoms evolved and everyday life in 19th century Bangkok. Thais are very funny about their history and seem to randomly disown whichever parts of it they don't like the sound of, so never ask a Thai about Thailand if you want to get at the truth or anywhere near it. I use the Google Books downloader for texts on Google.

----------


## Rural Surin

> I'll get slated for this, but I found the "The English Governess at the Siamese Court (1870)" by Anna Leon Owens to be the least biased of all the histories of early Thailand. There's a lot of really interesting stuff about how the Thai kingdoms evolved and everyday life in 19th century Bangkok. Thais are very funny about their history and seem to randomly disown whichever parts of it they don't like the sound of, so never ask a Thai about Thailand if you want to get at the truth or anywhere near it. I use the Google Books downloader for texts on Google.


I hope you realize that there has been long and suspiscious arguement that any and every memoir [and reference] deriving from the Anna Leonowens circles is too be taken with a grain of salt.

As for a general reference [and sources] regarding early Siam - there is much better and honest material to be found.

----------


## nidhogg

> As for a general reference [and sources] regarding early Siam - there is much better and honest material to be found.


Then stop being such an arsehole and give some references or direct links to the material that you think is more honest/better/more accurate.

----------


## Bogon

^ I will try asking a bit more politley than nidhogg. :Smile: 

Is there any chance you could post any links, references or sources to any relevant material that you are aware of?
Sounds an interesting subject and well worth researching from an unbiased point of view.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## FarangRed

Any books about all the scandal always makes good reading

----------


## khmen

> Both of these well qualified and distinguished scholars of Thai affairs and history could have done much better with this volume. A decent and alternative tome [albeit brief], could have been more heavily laced with truths, critiques, and the odd challenge from convention.





> Then stop being such an arsehole and give some references or direct links to the material that you think is more honest/better/more accurate.


Exactly.

----------


## khmen

> But do this one take up the history from the start of the making of siam? Or is this later on?


If you click the picture of the book I linked to, you get a preview which shows the contents page etc. Yes, it covers the period you're interested in. Or, click link below.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/reader/05...pt#reader-link

----------


## Bogon

^ Cheers. Looks interesting.

Once you click the link, look to the top right of the page and you will find a black covered book by Paul M Handley. Think it is unavailable in Thailand but well worth a read (in the comfort of your own home/on your own) if you can get your hands on it.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I found the "The English Governess at the Siamese Court (1870)" by Anna Leon Owens to be the least biased of all the histories of early Thailand.





> Thais are very funny about their history and seem to randomly disown whichever parts of it they don't like the sound of





> I hope you realize that there has been long and suspiscious arguement that any and every memoir [and reference] deriving from the Anna Leonowens circles is too be taken with a grain of salt.


Well I never!

----------


## OhOh

A very brief history of Thailand here

http://www.thai-institute.net/thai-m...ry-outline.pdf

----------


## OhOh

> But do this one take up the history from the start of the making of siam?


here is a link to an excerpt:

http://www.cambridge.org/servlet/fil...51_excerpt.pdf

----------


## Peter47

> Originally Posted by Peter47
> 
> But do this one take up the history from the start of the making of siam?
> 
> 
> here is a link to an excerpt:
> 
> http://www.cambridge.org/servlet/fil...51_excerpt.pdf


 Looks intresting^^ Have problem with reading online  :Sad:  Love to lay down in the sofa with a book :P

----------


## jizzybloke

> ^ Cheers. Looks interesting.
> 
> Once you click the link, look to the top right of the page and you will find a black covered book by Paul M Handley. Think it is unavailable in Thailand but well worth a read (in the comfort of your own home/on your own) if you can get your hands on it.


I'm reading that one at the moment, not far into it yet.

----------


## gaysexbyproxy

The book khmen, Bogon and jizzybloke are referring to is easily downloaded in pdf format from a variety of sources on the first page of a Google search, and it is a fascinating read.

----------


## OhOh

Here are a couple of other books.

The first is really a history of Laos, but has many references to Thailand, Kampuchea and Vietnam etc. It also spans from the year dot to late 1960's.

"LAOS Buffer State or Battleground" by HUGH TOYE

The second is a study of a village in Vietnam. Very comprehensive on all aspects of village life and although Vietnamese focused many of the observations can be observed in Thai village life.

"Village in Vietnam" by Gerald Hickey

Both are available as pdf's online.

----------


## toddaniels

It is highly unlikely that you're gonna find anything resembling the "real history of this country"  in a book written by a Thai, whether it's in English or Thai.. 
By the "real history" I mean; who these people were before they meandered down here,where did they come from,why did they leave where they were,who ruled almost the entire country when they did wander down here, etcThese people are some of the most creative and selective history "re-tellers or re-counters" I've ever met..  To talk to some of them you'd think what is modern day thailand was totally vacant land, and they (the thais) were "beamed" directly here from the "mothership".. 

I think the place to start is the rise and fall of the Angkor Empire, which was the people who ruled and controlled this place long before the thais wandered down out of the hills of S/W China. 

Why do you think there are so many old ruins of Khmer influenced architecture in thailand. It ain't because the thais liked that style of building, it's because that's who ruled this place when the thais got here. 

WHy do you think there're so many Thai words of Khmer orgin in the Thai language of today? It's because it was the language of the "ruling class" when the thais got here.    

Here's a map of the Angkor Empire in it's hey day. It would appear after the Thais left the hills in China, that they came here, and basically carved out the entire country for themselves as the Angkor empire declined.  





Pretty much Thai history isn't all that much different from US history. Europeans came to the New World and stole the entire country from the indigenous people.  

Now try to get a Thai to believe that's how they ended up with Thailand is like pushing a frickin' rope. They are some of the most self-entitled and self important people I've ever met about their "history".. Now granted, being an American, I am self-entitled and self important to a fault too, but at least I own the "history of my country".

What studying buddhism hasta do with Thai history is beyond me as that religion sure didn't start here. Still Good luck to the O/P in their quest for knowledge, not that at the end of the day it'll do them all that good.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Think the OP may miss your wishes of good luck as he's not been on here since November 2011...

----------


## country

It is always good to know the history of a place.

----------


## aging one

> It is always good to know the history of a place.


why are you running around and bumping old posts?

----------


## gaysexbyproxy

Sock, perhaps.

----------

